Ask HN: What are some things we could build to make housing more affordable? - taurath
======
ian0
A platform that allows a person's employer to assist them with obtaining a
mortgage. For example streamlining the application process, loaning deposits,
repayments directly from salary and subsidising repayments.

Its a good employee retention tool for an established company and presumably
having the company in the mix reduces risk of non-repayment and can lead to
better deals on the interest.

------
Finnucane
Profitable industries in rust belt cities where housing is cheap but
unemployment is too high.

------
SQL2219
Smaller homes. Seems like you can buy a tiny home, or a mcmansion and nothing
in between. 600-800 sq ft home on a regular foundation would be a good start.

